# Sleepy Chino



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

My sleepy boy :luv


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

He looks so angelic!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
I just LOVE seeing pictures of Chino and Shadow!
Chino is an 'Old Soul' in a cats body! 
A VERY special, and VERY sweet boy!
S.


----------



## p885 (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh he is so cute!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you! 

Sharon, he really is an "Old Soul" and so sweet! I am very blessed to have Chino and Shadow in my life.

Judy


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awwww. :luv

I always wonder how some positions could be even remotely comfortable, and yet there are kitties sound asleep like that! He just looks so relaxed.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

So cute! He really does have the sweetest expressions


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, that face! His body language and facial expressions! Lol, he's such a sweetheart...:luv


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone! He is my sweetheart :luv


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Such a sweetie pie! <3


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Shh!


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

jking
Chino looks so comfortable. He is beautiful. It is so funny how our cats find the most uncomfortable looking positions, and sleep so peacefully.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you purpleball


----------

